
As a new user my first post got deleted? - afar858
It looks like my first post disappeared or became invisible as soon as I posted it.<p>I&#x27;m not trying to be a spammer! I just asked a legit question, though maybe a boring one.<p>What did I do wrong, and how can I do better next time?
======
dang
It got hit by a spam filter. Sorry about that; those are tuned more
aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit so it won't
happen again.

